# Sticky  Bodywork damage on your TT



## paulc1

I'm a vehicle damage assessor VDA and I work for a nationwide chain of body shops called Just Car Clinics and would like to help or advise anyone on the TT forum who have had an accident or wants their TT repaired or have any questions body related , your welcome to post images and I can give you my advice


----------



## burns

Thought it was about time I posted about my experience (albeit not in the greatest detail, as I have plans for an article in the next AbsoluTTe).

Suffice it to say that after a number of poor quality bonnet resprays, and some rather dodgy respray work elsewhere on the car, I needed help from someone I could trust to do a proper job. Enter Paul, whom I met for the first time at EvenTT12, who cast his beady eye over my paintwork and gave me his opinion. To cut a long story short, I ended up ditching the previous body shop (which had made a mess of the paint in the first place) and taking it to one of the branches of Paul's place (Just Car Clinics). Paul is based in Swindon but arranged for me to go to the Bradford branch, and basically oversaw the whole work (which was completed to an exceptionally high standard), from initial consultation to the day I got the car back, from afar. I really can't praise him, or Just Car Clinics, enough for everything they did for me. Anyone who was at ADI was most likely blinded by the shine on my car! 8)

I know that Paul has helped others on here also, if not by doing the work through his place (at discounted rates to TTOC members), then for giving a second opinion in terms of the work required and likely costs and timescales.

So, if you have a bodywork or paintwork issue, post it up here and our resident expert will provide his opinion free of charge. And if there's one thing this man likes, it's talking paint and bodywork!


----------



## Kprincess

I have had the pleasure of paulc1 helping me with what my TT would cost to repair using his computer and sounds very accurate as messages back and forth between us as I ask certain questions regards the repair and what is involved, if the repairer is going to replace the panel or just repair etc.
Paul ha been very informative on what's involved and maybe i can ask the repairer to replace if possible of course.

Paul has been very helpful and understands what my needs are and answering all my questions without delay an in detail.

Anyone would be happy to have Paul as an online accessor so I personally feel that paul should have his own stickies so users can post on there for help and advise.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Paul you've been a great help


----------



## Smeds

You've just opened a clinic a stones throw from my house, will get a pic to you for advice soon. Cheers!


----------



## paulc1

Smeds said:


> You've just opened a clinic a stones throw from my house, will get a pic to you for advice soon. Cheers!


Hello send me a pic and i will have a look for you and let you know my thoughts


----------



## Audiphil

PaulC that is really kind of you to help others out, I too had a dilemma this week when I found a problem with the paint finish on my passenger door, thanks to Ian at Panelcraft in Preston, I now know that my 3 month old car had a poor quality repair that I am now in discussion with the dealer on resolution.

Help of this sort is invaluable as unfortunately there is some poor quality repairs being done to our pride and joys.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer

Paul isn't just a very good bodywork assessor, he is also a very nice guy that I and a few others have met on a good few meets that Stuart has organised. Well done Paul.......top nana


----------



## shell

This is a really good thread and i am sure will help loads of TT owners especially with body work as up to now i have never ever had a nice experience and not ever been happy with service or results and for the peace of mind

I will be in touch with Paul over my TT's paint work and shoddy workmanship on her due to someone else bumping her and getting there friend to sort it which has meant she had poor workman ship twice and i am still not happy, i havent been able to to have her rectified due to having to save up my self for the work to be carried out and it has taken a long long time 

Paul is the bets way to PM you or email? I could be as bad as Burns on this :lol: :lol: but at the end of the day we only want the very best and perfection to our pride and joys


----------



## paulc1

shell said:


> This is a really good thread and i am sure will help loads of TT owners especially with body work as up to now i have never ever had a nice experience and not ever been happy with service or results and for the peace of mind
> 
> I will be in touch with Paul over my TT's paint work and shoddy workmanship on her due to someone else bumping her and getting there friend to sort it which has meant she had poor workman ship twice and i am still not happy, i havent been able to to have her rectified due to having to save up my self for the work to be carried out and it has taken a long long time
> 
> Paul is the bets way to PM you or email? I could be as bad as Burns on this :lol: :lol: but at the end of the day we only want the very best and perfection to our pride and joys


Hello just send me your pictures and I will be happy to look at them , great shame your car is not were it needs to be as I've seen images of your car and its a bit of a head turner and needs to be back to top condition , happy if you pm me with questions or you can email me with pictures


----------



## burns

Make sure you charge Shell for advice (even though to everyone else it's free!) - it's all her fault that I scratched my bonnet in the first place! :lol: I was on my way to her house and couldn't possibly turn up in a dirty car (hers is always immaculately turned out), so ended up doing what I did (sssshhhh, keep it secret so it doesn't spoil the surprise of my article!).

So charge her, and charge her heavily! :lol:


----------



## shell

But but but Sara you had such a good time  but i still couldnt belive how long it took u to be happy again  the heart ache u went through wasnt nice  Soon as my car was bumped i knew i would never be happy again and i was right!!!

When she went in for the repaire i made them aware how picky and how much she meant to me and how much i wanted perfection and she only needed her wing repairing/spraying.................... i got her back and over spray was evereywhere ansd the colour wasnt right  sent her back and she then had to have the wing, bumper, bonnet and door resprayed  got her back and again wasnt happy  they were that lazy they didnt even take the mup flap off  i know most people may not be able to notice it but i know its there and i havent been happy since  i was then told it would be rectified and done again at the same place which i wasnt keen o,n but then i could choose my own garage which then never happened and i have had to save up my self to have this rectified.........................f**cked over springs to mind!!!! LOL!!!

I wouldnt mind so much if i bumped her then there is only me to blame but i didnt  which is frustrating more than anything  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## paulc1

shell said:


> But but but Sara you had such a good time  but i still couldnt belive how long it took u to be happy again  the heart ache u went through wasnt nice  Soon as my car was bumped i knew i would never be happy again and i was right!!!
> 
> When she went in for the repaire i made them aware how picky and how much she meant to me and how much i wanted perfection and she only needed her wing repairing/spraying.................... i got her back and over spray was evereywhere ansd the colour wasnt right  sent her back and she then had to have the wing, bumper, bonnet and door resprayed  got her back and again wasnt happy  they were that lazy they didnt even take the mup flap off  i know most people may not be able to notice it but i know its there and i havent been happy since  i was then told it would be rectified and done again at the same place which i wasnt keen o,n but then i could choose my own garage which then never happened and i have had to save up my self to have this rectified.........................f**cked over springs to mind!!!! LOL!!!
> 
> I wouldnt mind so much if i bumped her then there is only me to blame but i didnt  which is frustrating more than anything  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


ouch sorry to hear what you and your car as gone though , by the sound of it its an insurance repair which means you do have a option , first thing i would do is complain to your insurance and ask for a independent engineer to look at your car as you are very unhappy saying its been redone and you are still not happy with the repair and state your reasons , get a another body shop to look at it to get an estimate to see what there thoughts are , i can arrange for our bradford jcc branch to look at it for you and they can write down what needs doing , and remember once a body shop has not done it right after theyve cocked it up you can choose where you would like to take it ,so i suggest you get straight on the phone and tell them your not happy, it does sound like they were just cutting corners on your car 
hope that helps 
cheers 
paul


----------



## Kprincess

Hi Shell, I really feel for you. 

My car has been paint stripped and crashed into 10minutes after I got her back from the paint shop and then two weeks friday got hit by a driver who couldn't wait to pull off a giveway so in the garage and hoping it comes back on friday without any issues :!: 
Even the courtesy car got hit friday 16th and now having to write up an essay on what happened where how who etc etc so I know the feeling.
Hopefully Paul will sort it all out for you as he is such a helpful person 

K


----------



## shell

Thats awful Kprincess, that really is, i feel for you  Have u been able to have it sorted? and are u happy with her now? things like this make me very sad 

I feel sick over my car  and Paul an insurance job is not the case, wish i had put it through their insurance now  the ex bf bumped her and got his friend to repaire her (favour for a favour) as at first it was just a wing to replace and spray!  but after 2 attempts and the work going worse i am stuck

But now i am going to be out of pocket having to save up and have the bodge jobs sorted 

It was the ex who said i could take it to my choice of body shop and he would foot the bill, then he finished me! LOL!


----------



## paulc1

My own TT is being painted at the moment to get her right were I want her , both doors and quarter panels are being done to remove stone chips and one nasty car park dent in the n/s quarter panel so I will very happy by the end of the week , the only panel left not painted since I've owned her is the roof , and I might just get that wrapped black soon


----------



## Kprincess

shell said:


> Thats awful Kprincess, that really is, i feel for you  Have u been able to have it sorted? and are u happy with her now? things like this make me very sad
> 
> I feel sick over my car  and Paul an insurance job is not the case, wish i had put it through their insurance now  the ex bf bumped her and got his friend to repaire her (favour for a favour) as at first it was just a wing to replace and spray!  but after 2 attempts and the work going worse i am stuck
> 
> But now i am going to be out of pocket having to save up and have the bodge jobs sorted
> 
> It was the ex who said i could take it to my choice of body shop and he would foot the bill, then he finished me! LOL!


Hi Shell, my baby is still with the insurance approved bodyshop who say's I should have her back friday and I hope when I do get my baby back, she's all gleaming and drives as good as pre accident so fingers crossed.

 Only went in for a wing repair and paint and ended up with more headache than it is worth!.
Didn't you say your ex allow you to take your baby to a bodyshop of your choice in the end Shell?. 
What happened in the end?


----------



## shell

He's done nothing about it, we dont speak and i have been saving up my self to rectify the work


----------



## Gazzer

shell said:


> He's done nothing about it, we dont speak and i have been saving up my self to rectify the work


nooooooooooooooo shell, he has left you in the lurch the CAD........(big cudds hun) good job paul is around then to sort these probs out i guess.


----------



## Kprincess

shell said:


> He's done nothing about it, we dont speak and i have been saving up my self to rectify the work


Shell, certain people are so evil/twisted it's unbelievable :x

Hope you get her sorted once Paul gets onto it.


----------



## kitcar98

i am just about to buy a car but has this slight dig/crack on the front bumper what can i do to this to make it look like new? please can you help


----------



## paulc1

Hello that sort of repair is very easy for a good bodyshop and I would expect to pay around £250 to get it done properly which I would make sure that the bumper is removed and all the grilles removed so that you don't get masking lines or lacquer peeling in time to come and make sure the whole bumper is painted , not just the affected area as that quite often happens and any stone chips you may have on the other side of the bumper will look worse when just painted over if not prepped right in the first place 
Hope that helps

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Olivea

Got you!


----------



## markyp

Hello Paul,
I am looking at buying a second hand wing to replace my damaged one...







.
The paint code is LY7W Lake Silver, Could you tell me if there are slightly different shades or is this color usually a good match.


----------



## paulc1

markyp said:


> Hello Paul,
> I am looking at buying a second hand wing to replace my damaged one....
> The paint code is LY7W Lake Silver, Could you tell me if there are slightly different shades or is this color usually a good match.


There is normally at least 3 or 4 different shades to a paint colour , but it is easy to match ie blending if required , but I will find out tomorrow how many different shades of that colour as sometimes only 1 or 2 and let you know


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus

Damage to passenger side front wing of a 2013 Daytona grey TT RS with 600 miles.

I applied brakes on an icy road, going downhill, with summer tires.  The front passenger side of the side slid into a snowbank.


----------



## Hark

Any fibreglass experience?


----------



## paulc1

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> Damage to passenger side front wing of a 2013 Daytona grey TT RS with 600 miles.
> 
> I applied brakes on an icy road, going downhill, with summer tires.  The front passenger side of the side slid into a snowbank.


Hello I can get you a quote for a new panel , which would be in pounds and I don't know what the price would be for a new wing in the US , have you had a four wheel alignment carried yet just to check that there is no further damage to the suspension , how is the car driving after your accident now , does it pull to either the left or right and when your driving in a straight line is the steering wheel straight ?


----------



## paulc1

Hark said:


> Any fibreglass experience?


Yes we have had some experience of fibreglass , I've got one guy in the panel shop who is pretty good at that sort of repair , if you send me a image of what you have in mind and I will get them to have a look


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus

paulc1 said:


> heiliger.stanislaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I can get you a quote for a new panel , which would be in pounds and I don't know what the price would be for a new wing in the US , have you had a four wheel alignment carried yet just to check that there is no further damage to the suspension , how is the car driving after your accident now , does it pull to either the left or right and when your driving in a straight line is the steering wheel straight ?
Click to expand...

Sorry, I should have mentioned that the body work has been scheduled. They start working on it on 21 January.

Insurance is handling it, less my $500 deductible. The replacement front wing was quoted at ₤192 or $310. The total, parts and labor, is ₤849 or $1370.

The car seems to handle just fine, but I will have the alignment checked. It will probably be good to have that documented when I eventually sell the car.

Thank you for the assistance! It's very kind of you.

Stan


----------



## paulc1

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heiliger.stanislaus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I can get you a quote for a new panel , which would be in pounds and I don't know what the price would be for a new wing in the US , have you had a four wheel alignment carried yet just to check that there is no further damage to the suspension , how is the car driving after your accident now , does it pull to either the left or right and when your driving in a straight line is the steering wheel straight ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I should have mentioned that the body work has been scheduled. They start working on it on 21 January.
> 
> Insurance is handling it, less my $500 deductible. The replacement front wing was quoted at ₤192 or $310. The total, parts and labor, is ₤849 or $1370.
> 
> The car seems to handle just fine, but I will have the alignment checked. It will probably be good to have that documented when I eventually sell the car.
> 
> Thank you for the assistance! It's very kind of you.
> 
> Stan
Click to expand...

Hello Stan as your the first person from the US to comment on my thread I thought I would have a look at Chico and its a very pretty place I must say , love some of the picures there in the fall ,I once drove the coast road from San Fransisco down to Los Angeles staying overnight at Santa Barbara and that was great fun and one of the highlights of my holiday was renting bikes and cycling across the Golden Gate Bridge down to Sausalito 
Hope your fab car gets sorted soon

Paul


----------



## markyp

There is normally at least 3 or 4 different shades to a paint colour , but it is easy to match ie blending if required , but I will find out tomorrow how many different shades of that colour as sometimes only 1 or 2 and let you know [/quote]
Thanks for that Paul, As you said the wing can be repaired could you please give me an idea of the price including spraying.
As it might be the best way to go..


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus

paulc1 said:


> Hello Stan as your the first person from the US to comment on my thread I thought I would have a look at Chico and its a very pretty place I must say , love some of the picures there in the fall ,I once drove the coast road from San Fransisco down to Los Angeles staying overnight at Santa Barbara and that was great fun and one of the highlights of my holiday was renting bikes and cycling across the Golden Gate Bridge down to Sausalito
> Hope your fab car gets sorted soon
> 
> Paul


Paul, it sounds you saw a good bit of what California has to offer. Bicycling over the Golden Gate Bridge was clever. Lunch in Sausalito?

For your next trip, may I suggest Yosemite NP (but lots of tourists), across to the east side of the Sierras, up to Tahoe, and then, perhaps via Chico, to Lassen NP (not nearly as busy, but about as spectacular as Yosemite), and then cross the Coastal mountains and follow the spectacular coastline down to San Francisco?

I agree, Chico has its advantages. Thanks! It looks like you are nicely-situated, as well!

I'll post pictures of the repair.

Thanks again for your assistance!

Stan


----------



## paulc1

markyp said:


> There is normally at least 3 or 4 different shades to a paint colour , but it is easy to match ie blending if required , but I will find out tomorrow how many different shades of that colour as sometimes only 1 or 2 and let you know


Thanks for that Paul, As you said the wing can be repaired could you please give me an idea of the price including spraying.
As it might be the best way to go.. [/quote]

Hello I've done a quote for you for repairing the front wing and then blending into the door so it matches ,the cost would be £467.06 to get it done at a proper kite mark approved bodyshop which includes removing the front bumper and headlamp and door trims and mirror so you dont get any masking lines so the lacquer is sprayed on properly and won't peel off the first time someone's steam cleans the car 
It may seem a lot of money but having seen plenty of bad jobs done for half the price it's not worth going the cheap route when it comes to paint and looking after your TT  
Hope that helps , if you've any questions just let me know


----------



## Lilbil

Hi Paul,
Nice of you to offer this service on the forum, would you mind taking a look at my wheel arch damage (posted below). I was looking at trying to get a replacement wing from ebay but thought I'd check to see if ts repairable.

Many thanks,

Lilbil.

http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q73 ... c87e13.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q73 ... 586d12.jpg
http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q73 ... b03195.jpg


----------



## paulc1

Lilbil said:


> Hi Paul,
> Nice of you to offer this service on the forum, would you mind taking a look at my wheel arch damage (posted below). I was looking at trying to get a replacement wing from ebay but thought I'd check to see if ts repairable.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Lilbil.
> 
> http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q73 ... c87e13.jpg
> http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q73 ... 586d12.jpg
> http://i1356.photobucket.com/albums/q73 ... b03195.jpg


Hello lilbil 
Your wing will repair no problems at all and so with scrapes on your headlamp , that can be repaired without the need to replace it , if you would like a rough idea of what that should cost to get done let me know and I will work you out a price


----------



## Lilbil

A quote would be great, I don't know if you have any branches in the Midlands but it will be good to know how much I would be looking at.

Many thanks.

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## paulc1

Lilbil said:


> A quote would be great, I don't know if you have any branches in the Midlands but it will be good to know how much I would be looking at.
> 
> Many thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


Sorry about the delay I've reckon you would be looking at £540 to get it done properly which would include to repair paint the wing and paint the bumper and repair/paint the headlamp , we have a few of our sites in the midlands , if you go on our website and put your postcode if would like I could get them to do a free estimate for you our web site is justcarclinics 
Regards 
Paul


----------



## Lilbil

Many thanks for reply and quote, I shall certainly check them out. I think there's one in Stourbridge which is just a couple of miles away.
Regards,

Lilbil


----------



## Gazzer

Dear paul,

am looking to get the mx5 mk2 resprayed in the same BRG so she is all nice and fresh again bud, what is basic cost for this to be done m8ee.
thanks in advance Gary


----------



## TT K8

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Stan as your the first person from the US to comment on my thread I thought I would have a look at Chico and its a very pretty place I must say , love some of the picures there in the fall ,I once drove the coast road from San Fransisco down to Los Angeles staying overnight at Santa Barbara and that was great fun and one of the highlights of my holiday was renting bikes and cycling across the Golden Gate Bridge down to Sausalito
> Hope your fab car gets sorted soon
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Paul, it sounds you saw a good bit of what California has to offer. Bicycling over the Golden Gate Bridge was clever. Lunch in Sausalito?
> 
> For your next trip, may I suggest Yosemite NP (but lots of tourists), across to the east side of the Sierras, up to Tahoe, and then, perhaps via Chico, to Lassen NP (not nearly as busy, but about as spectacular as Yosemite), and then cross the Coastal mountains and follow the spectacular coastline down to San Francisco?
> 
> I agree, Chico has its advantages. Thanks! It looks like you are nicely-situated, as well!
> 
> I'll post pictures of the repair.
> 
> Thanks again for your assistance!
> 
> Stan
Click to expand...

Paul - if you make it to the meet on 16th March, you may get to meet Stan in person as he's hoping to come along (think he'll get the prize for furthest travelled!).

By the way, thanks for sprucing my old girl up ready for Ultimate Dubs at your very own Swindon branch. The new wheel centres have arrived and are in place so she's looking much better now thanks to you and the team


----------



## wallytt

How can I PM Paul as I cannot seem to find his email?


----------



## paulc1

wallytt said:


> How can I PM Paul as I cannot seem to find his email?


Hello if you click on my drop down box it will give you the option to pm me


----------



## wallytt

Sorry Paul but I cannot see where? Maybe I don't have required status? I am a "member" here but very little posting.


----------



## paulc1

wallytt said:


> Sorry Paul but I cannot see where? Maybe I don't have required status? I am a "member" here but very little posting.


Have you tried clicking on the arrow by my name to see the drop down box


----------



## J•RED

wallytt said:


> Sorry Paul but I cannot see where? Maybe I don't have required status? I am a "member" here but very little posting.


Hi, I think you need a few more posts to qualify to PM people on here


----------



## paulc1

paulc1 said:


> wallytt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Paul but I cannot see where? Maybe I don't have required status? I am a "member" here but very little posting.
Click to expand...

Have you tried clicking on the arrow by my name to see the drop down box[/quote

If you would like to email my work email address with a couple of images of the damage and I will let you know what needs doing [email protected] 
Cheers 
Paul


----------



## paulc1

paulc1 said:


> paulc1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallytt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Paul but I cannot see where? Maybe I don't have required status? I am a "member" here but very little posting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you tried clicking on the arrow by my name to see the drop down box[/quote
> 
> If you would like to email my work email address with a couple of images of the damage and I will let you know what needs doing [email protected]
> Cheers
> Paul
Click to expand...

I got your images cheers , I will get you a price tomorrow as very busy at work today , I did have a quick look 
And I will email you back tomorrow 
Cheers paul


----------



## illingworth22

Is this something you could help me with?

See my post here on the forum viewtopic.php?f=31&t=335685&p=2611097#p2611097

I will be visiting Wakefield, West Yorkshire in July.


----------



## paulc1

illingworth22 said:


> Is this something you could help me with?
> 
> See my post here on the forum viewtopic.php?f=31&t=335685&p=2611097#p2611097
> 
> I will be visiting Wakefield, West Yorkshire in July.


I could get in to our branch in Wakefield as a member of the TTOC I can a arrange discount for you see address attached

Wakefield 
Unit 10, Thornes Trading Estate, Thornes Lane 
Wakefield 
West Yorkshire 
WF1 5QW

Tel: 01924 374374

View details

Let me know if you like and I will arrange it for you for an estimate 
Cheers 
Paul


----------



## Drumsk8

Hello,

I am new to the TT forums and I am looking to buy my first TT  However the car has some damage which i've attached some pictures and I am concerned at how much it's going to cost to repair.

The person selling the car said he's had a quote for about £250 but I think it will be much more, he's knocking off the price of the car the cost of getting the damage repaired.

If you could give me an estimate I would be very grateful.

Kind regards

Richard.


----------



## paulc1

Drumsk8 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the TT forums and I am looking to buy my first TT  However the car has some damage which i've attached some pictures and I am concerned at how much it's going to cost to repair.
> 
> The person selling the car said he's had a quote for about £250 but I think it will be much more, he's knocking off the price of the car the cost of getting the damage repaired.
> 
> If you could give me an estimate I would be very grateful.
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> Richard.


Hello RIchard having looked at your photos I agree with you on the cost , to get it done at a proper bodyshop I would think its going to cost about £402 plus vat and that would include to repair and paint the qtr panel and sill cover and also strip and blend the drivers door to make sure the paint matches as paint does fade over time and the blend would be to hide the paint change 
If you have any other questions don't hesitate to mail me

Cheers 
Paul


----------



## Drumsk8

Thank you very much for the reply it's nice to know what needs doing to fix it, and an estimation of the costs.

Kind regards to you sir.


----------



## paulc1

Drumsk8 said:


> Thank you very much for the reply it's nice to know what needs doing to fix it, and an estimation of the costs.
> 
> Kind regards to you sir.


----------



## DanEE

Hi Paul

This is a great service indeed. I wonder if you can help me with my wife's s3. She has a scruff on the passenger door, on the plastic trim and at the bottom. Car is an 11 plate. What would you suggest, take it to audi, or someone else? We live in West Sussex. Any help much appreciated.
Cheers


----------



## paulc1

DanEE said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> This is a great service indeed. I wonder if you can help me with my wife's s3. She has a scruff on the passenger door, on the plastic trim and at the bottom. Car is an 11 plate. What would you suggest, take it to audi, or someone else? We live in West Sussex. Any help much appreciated.
> Cheers


Hello Dan EE 
You can't go wrong with an Audi approved bodyshop , but if your are going though your insurance then just ask the question that it is a kite mark approved bodyshop as they will have the same access to information on your car as any Audi bodyshop , what I mean by that is that every job we do in our bodyshop we get the methods ie download the information on how Audi want the car repaired so its the same safety wise as it was when it left the factory 
For instance if you had to weld in a new panel Audi would instruct you to spot weld say 20 spot weld in the correct places so we would put the spot welds in the exact same place as Audi recommends 
If you didn't put enough spot welds in the car would be weaker in the event of another accident , or just as bad if someone put to many spot welds in the panel would be to strong and wouldn't crumple and wouldn't absorb the energy of the impact so as you can see make sure they are kite mark approved or bsi approved 
Your repair is a much smaller repair but instructions on how Audi want the door stripped and repaired would still be added so the panel guys could read them before commencing repairs

If you have any more questions just mail me

Cheers

Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT

After seeing the work your Hartlepool branch did on the other half Leon (rear ended at 70) I will be having them look at the drivers side roof rail on the qS what sort of price do you think it should be if I remove it and they paint and refit it ? Do they do a TTOC discount 
Cheers


----------



## paulc1

YELLOW_TT said:


> After seeing the work your Hartlepool branch did on the other half Leon (rear ended at 70) I will be having them look at the drivers side roof rail on the qS what sort of price do you think it should be if I remove it and they paint and refit it ? Do they do a TTOC discount
> Cheers


Hi Andy I'm happy to arrange an estimate for you or if you like you can book one yourselve and I will sort out the TTOC discount for you with the manager at the site for you , let me know which you would prefer 
Ps I enjoyed judging your TT at evenTT your car is mint everywhere you look at it

Cheers 
Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT

paulc1 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> After seeing the work your Hartlepool branch did on the other half Leon (rear ended at 70) I will be having them look at the drivers side roof rail on the qS what sort of price do you think it should be if I remove it and they paint and refit it ? Do they do a TTOC discount
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy I'm happy to arrange an estimate for you or if you like you can book one yourselve and I will sort out the TTOC discount for you with the manager at the site for you , let me know which you would prefer
> Ps I enjoyed judging your TT at evenTT your car is mint everywhere you look at it
> 
> Cheers
> Paul
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul already dropped the roof rails off at the Hartlepool branch so bont know if it is to late to sort something out 
Cheers for the comments on Yellow


----------



## YELLOW_TT

Picked these up today fantastic job they said they had to repaint one a second time as it had a 2 fish eyes in it and they were not happy  
Got a price to paint the rear strut brace avus £64 all in I think I will be getting that done next


----------



## paulc1

YELLOW_TT said:


> Picked these up today fantastic job they said they had to repaint one a second time as it had a 2 fish eyes in it and they were not happy
> Got a price to paint the rear strut brace avus £64 all in I think I will be getting that done next


Hi Andy when are you dropping the strutbrace off so I can sort out the discount for you with the manager , I've been on annual leave and only went back today so I will sort it on Monday 
Cheers 
Paul


----------



## YELLOW_TT

paulc1 said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Picked these up today fantastic job they said they had to repaint one a second time as it had a 2 fish eyes in it and they were not happy
> Got a price to paint the rear strut brace avus £64 all in I think I will be getting that done next
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy when are you dropping the strutbrace off so I can sort out the discount for you with the manager , I've been on annual leave and only went back today so I will sort it on Monday
> Cheers
> Paul
Click to expand...

Not sure yet Paul at Awesome this weekend then AiP on the 11th and yellow is in on the 1st to get the fan fixed so it is a case of finding time


----------



## gazbrad

Hi im looking for some paint work to be done soon ie bonnet rear wheel arch and abit on the fill,there's just a few scratches nothing major,im from Wolverhampton in the west I was going to take it to jon Aldridge wot you think


----------



## paulc1

gazbrad said:


> Hi im looking for some paint work to be done soon ie bonnet rear wheel arch and abit on the fill,there's just a few scratches nothing major,im from Wolverhampton in the west I was going to take it to jon Aldridge wot you think


Hi sorry I've not responded , I've just spotted this post if you would like me to give you an idea what should be done on your car send me an image and I will quote you for what a bodyshop would need to do and how much


----------



## LewisJS

I've got some paint "bubbling" just above the boot handle, I presume this means It's rusting under the paint? I've been told that it will just get progressively worse if I do not get it fixed so I'm curious to know what work is involved and how much it would cost, I have attached an image, Thanks


----------



## paulc1

LewisJS said:


> I've got some paint "bubbling" just above the boot handle, I presume this means It's rusting under the paint? I've been told that it will just get progressively worse if I do not get it fixed so I'm curious to know what work is involved and how much it would cost, I have attached an image, Thanks


Hello from your image it does look like rust and the longer you leave it the worse it will get so it needs dealing with ASAP , I guess it's going to cost about 400 plus vat as most bodyshops may want to blend the rear quarter panels so the paint all matches across the rear as when the rust is treated a lot of the lower boot lid will be in primer and so it matches the quarters hence why they might want to blend 
Cheers

Paul


----------



## LewisJS

paulc1 said:


> LewisJS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've got some paint "bubbling" just above the boot handle, I presume this means It's rusting under the paint? I've been told that it will just get progressively worse if I do not get it fixed so I'm curious to know what work is involved and how much it would cost, I have attached an image, Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hello from your image it does look like rust and the longer you leave it the worse it will get so it needs dealing with ASAP , I guess it's going to cost about 400 plus vat as most bodyshops may want to blend the rear quarter panels so the paint all matches across the rear as when the rust is treated a lot of the lower boot lid will be in primer and so it matches the quarters hence why they might want to blend
> Cheers
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, I had no Idea it would be so expensive  I plan on keeping the car for many years to come so It's worth spending some money on it I guess!


----------



## jamman

Good on paul for this thread, help and advice.

Top bloke


----------



## manikm

hi paul,

someone opened their door onto mine and created a tiny vertical dent on the ridge, its also taken some paint off.

its a Glacier Blue Metallic Clearcoat LZ7K

wonder how much it would cost to repair?

pic attached


----------



## paulc1

manikm said:


> hi paul,
> 
> someone opened their door onto mine and created a tiny vertical dent on the ridge, its also taken some paint off.
> 
> its a Glacier Blue Metallic Clearcoat LZ7K
> 
> wonder how much it would cost to repair?
> 
> pic attached


hello sorry for the delay on my reply I've only just spotted it to repair and paint that you will also need to blend the quarter panel to make sure the door and the quarter panel match so you are looking about 308 pounds including vat 
hope that helps

Paul


----------



## paulc1

jamman said:


> Good on paul for this thread, help and advice.
> 
> Top bloke


thanks James 
are you going to dubs ?


----------



## manikm

Thanks paul. I actually spent juat 90quid on that. Paintless dent repair job. Luckily that mark was the other cars paint so it came off. No respray needed.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## paulc1

manikm said:


> Thanks paul. I actually spent juat 90quid on that. Paintless dent repair job. Luckily that mark was the other cars paint so it came off. No respray needed.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


That's good news those dent removel guys are amazing what they can do


----------



## lordlee

Could you please give me an idea of what it was cost to respray our TTS front bumper please Paul? The lower spoiler is fine but the rest has had a recent but poor quality paint job in brilliant red. It's such a shame as the ray of the car is fantastic.


----------



## 1961greg

Hi I'm looking to get a full respray but don't know what garage to use I live in stoke on Trent if you could recommend someone to me I would be very grateful thanks Greg


----------



## technik21

I'll throw this one out there...

My 2013 TTS (second owner) has suddenly developed some small pimples in the paintwork. They are only on the top side panel of the O\S door and rear quarter panel just forward of the fuel cap. 
I'm not aware of the car's true history, as it was bought from a dealer, but it must have had some previous bodywork repair. 
I paid a visit to a paint\bodywork repair specialists that are VAG and Insurance approved, and I was told that water vapour during the paint process was the result of the pimple effect later emerging.

They advised that due to the design of the TT's bodywork with very tight panel continuation, just respraying the defective body panels would leave a noticeable colour mismatch with the adjoining panels top and side, and the fact that the black is a pearlescent finish, which is also difficult to blend new paint with the original paint.

They quoted £4k to do a complete body respray with a 5yr guarantee. (I was actually expecting a higher figure)
That's glass out\rubber seals off fixtures removed etc...
They weren't pushing for the work, and even suggested I leave it for a while, or just put up with the defect and even put £4k towards another car if it bothers me that much.

The car is immaculate, has well below average miles and the pimples are barely noticeable, but I know they are there.
I'm more than likely to just put up with them, and see how things go. The car's a keeper, so maybe something to think about in the future.

Would be interested to know if the above advice\pricing seems reasonable with others in the know.

Thanks


----------



## Cee Apple

Hi Paul (if your still around) or hello anybody else who could help me,

I recently bought my MK1 TT in the dark green colour love the colour and it has a black side strip which I really like, I bought it for a small price and as it 52REG as you can imagine its body work isn't anywhere near perfect. I am looking to get the bodywork sorted in the next year, every panel has imperfections / scratches, there probably 2 or 3 major dents and the wheels arches are showing some rust coming through. I can give you pictures if you need, all I want to know would be how much a full respray plus fixing all bodywork would realistically set me back?

I want to know so I can save up for it and am not totally shocked when I've put some money away but it turns out to be not enough.

I hope everyone else's TT's are looking slick and perfect  also any londoners / west london who like to meet up and chat TT's or cars in general.

Thanks is advance,
Apple


----------



## mintyduck

Hi,

I am also looking for some bodywork on a grey 2007 audi tt.

The car-park attacked my poor car.

Based in North East - Newcastle


----------

